# San Diego Critical Mass In One Week



## vdubbusrider (Apr 8, 2005)

Critical Mass is here in San Diego! Critical Mass is held in almost every major city in the world now! Maybe nobody told you about it? I figured it's high time somebody gets the word out about this cool ride so thats exactly what i'm doing! Critical Mass meets on the last Friday of every month at the big fountain in Balboa park (next to the Natural History Museum) at 7pm. We take off from there and go anywhere we want but usually through the Little Italy, Downtow, Gaslamp district, ect...

This is not race! It's just a leisurely ride and gathering of bikes as a statement against the big bad oil industry. You're out there to show that, yes, you can ride a bike through the city and no, a car is not the only way to get around.

Ride whatever bike you have. Ride a mountain bike, cruiser, BMX bike, Hybrid or crazy custom made contraption. The pace is slow and FUN is the ONLY rule! How often do you get to ride around downtown in a giant pack of bikes that take over the street???!!!

I couldn't find any good photos on the web of the SD ride so here is a link of photos of the San Franciso Critical Mass:

http://www.indybay.org/news/2004/03/1675496_comment.php

And here is a link to the main Critical Mass website:

http://www.critical-mass.org/north-america.html

see you out there!


----------



## Thorn Bait (Feb 3, 2004)

And Critical Mass promotes the cyclist cause in a positive way, how?


----------



## Crithater (Sep 27, 2005)

*Critical what?*

All they do is piss off people to hate bikes even more......I really surprised some nut job in a 2000 pound iron horse hasn't killed a group of them on a ride.....Critty


----------



## mateoway (Oct 14, 2005)

you don't have to piss anybody off but it is nice that the cars yield to you.the look on their faces when they see you enter an intersection and there is 40 bikes behind you is priceless


----------



## vdubbusrider (Apr 8, 2005)

you know, honestly some critical mass rides are good and some are militant and angry. all the people int he SD critical mass are really mellow and just out for a fun time. 2 or 3 of the people think they should block all the lanes just to piss the cars off there were honestly very few cars where we ride. the cars for the most part enjoyed the specticle. i would like to get all the people allow an open lane so if more of us "intelligent" people go we can force the couple of standouts to conform. i've only don the SD critical mass once which was last month i thought it was so cool that it was worth promoting it a tiny bit. honestly you guys would really like it. it's 100 times cooler, more relaxed than the LA rides and with far better scenery. there were married couples out there and even a guy with his toddler on the back of his bike. it's not at militant as you think. it's more like a parade than anything and the cars and bystanders love it.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey wait a second. This Friday, Saturday and Sunday are the dates for the NCD San Diego get together. Hope we don't get run down by irate drivers.


----------

